# [VIDEO] Widgets, Wallpaper, & Themes for Cyanogenmod Android on HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Soooooo many of you have asked, and here are your answers! This is a breakdown of my current Android setup.

I use ADW Launcher EX (paid) for my main launcher. This is what gives me my drawer, icon, and transistions. I also use a variety of widgets, as you will see in the video.

The live wallpaper that I use is called My Water and has been ripped from the ASUS Transformer.






The live wallpaper that I use is called My Water and has been ripped from the ASUS Transformer. Here is a link where you can download the wallpaper and discuss these items:

http://www.tabletsupportforum.com/forum/showthread.php/600-VIDEO-Widgets-Wallpaper-amp-Themes-for-Cyanogenmod-Android-on-HP-Touchpad


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Such an inspiring video, thanks alot!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> Such an inspiring video, thanks alot!


Thanks. You would never know that I was drunk at the time!


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

Rock on! thanks for the info


----------



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

where do i find the keyboard ? i installed the honeycomb theme but still not coming..


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you tell me how to get the carousel style pages instead of the next screen just sliding across.
Cheers
John

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk

Don't mind me,I found it in the adw settings.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

rko327 said:


> where do i find the keyboard ? i installed the honeycomb theme but still not coming..


I mention the keyboard in my other videos. It's called Swiftkey X and it is AWESOME


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> Such an inspiring video, thanks alot!


+1


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

snake65 said:


> Can you tell me how to get the carousel style pages instead of the next screen just sliding across.
> Cheers
> John
> 
> ...


ADW Launcher EX


----------



## pmc3944 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok, im going to come off like a real noob here, but I gotta ask, I have installed the paid version for ADW and I am just getting started trying to personalize my touchpad, i tried something simple like, changing the bottom dock, i dragged some icons down to it, got it all set up, BUT everytime I reboot, it goes back to the "default" and./or doesnt save my changes....what gives?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

pmc3944 said:


> Ok, im going to come off like a real noob here, but I gotta ask, I have installed the paid version for ADW and I am just getting started trying to personalize my touchpad, i tried something simple like, changing the bottom dock, i dragged some icons down to it, got it all set up, BUT everytime I reboot, it goes back to the "default" and./or doesnt save my changes....what gives?


I always chose the option to "Restart ADW Launcher" from the preferences menu after making any changes. That way, I can confirm that they saved. If that doesn't work for you, I would recommend reinstalling the app.


----------

